# Laptop für Freundin bis 600



## Bioschnitzel (7. April 2008)

*Laptop für Freundin bis 600*

Hi,
ne Freundin von mir braucht einen Laptop. 
Ca. 600 sind zur Verfügung. (das sollte dicke reichen) 

Also die Kriterien :

-Win XP
-DVD-Brenner
-Für den Preis min 1Gb ram (besser 2gb)
-Wlan und normal lan
-Kartenleser wäre auch ganz nett (wegen digicam, handy usw.)
-leicht und nicht zu groß
-nen dualcore ist bei 600 auch drinn oder?
-guter akku (und/oder gute stromsparende komponenten)
-nicht zu kleine festplatte min. 100gb
-genug usb anschlüsse min. 4 besser 6 oder 8

das sollte es glaub ich erstma sein, hoffentlich habe ich nix vergessen^^ 

also leute könnt ihr mir da welche empfehlen? ich habe echt keine Ahnung von Laptops. 

Mfg Fr3@k


----------



## Lee (7. April 2008)

*AW: Laptop für Freundin bis 600*

Schau dir den hier mal an klick mich


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. April 2008)

*AW: Laptop für Freundin bis 600*



XtremeFX schrieb:


> Schau dir den hier mal an klick mich




Schonmal nicht schlecht, aber 1gb ist schon das minimum.
Und ist da überhaupt nen netzteil dabei? Also das man den Laptop auch ohne Akku nutzen kann?


----------



## gouraud (7. April 2008)

*AW: Laptop für Freundin bis 600*

Ein Ladegerät/Netzteil ist mir bis jetzt bei jedem Laptop untergekommen. Irgendwie muss der Akku ja auch wieder voll werden.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. April 2008)

*AW: Laptop für Freundin bis 600*

Also meine Freundin sagt es soll weiß sein

Also gibst da ein gutes in weiß ?

Und die Akkulaufzeit von 2h ist viel zu wenig 

Mfg Fr3@k


----------



## Lee (8. April 2008)

*AW: Laptop für Freundin bis 600*

Sehr viel mehr Laufzeit wirst du nicht kriegen. In weiß fällt mir spontan das Macbook ein. Das erfüllt aber deiner anforderungen nicht. Ich schaue mal weiter. Aber 600 wird knapp


----------



## igoroff (10. April 2008)

*AW: Laptop für Freundin bis 600*

Also wenn du Schüler/Student bist oder irgendwie an einen entsprechenden Ausweis kommst, könnte dieses NB ganz interessant für dich sein:

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/pro...ks_837/lenovo_n200_2_gigabyte_ram_4_students_

Es ist schön weiß, Lenovo ist ja eigentlich einer der besten Hersteller, 2 GB RAM ist ganz gut für Vista, und 3 h Akkulaufzeit sollten eigentlich auch genügen


----------



## riedochs (11. April 2008)

*AW: Laptop für Freundin bis 600*



igoroff schrieb:


> Also wenn du Schüler/Student bist oder irgendwie an einen entsprechenden Ausweis kommst, könnte dieses NB ganz interessant für dich sein:
> 
> http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/pro...ks_837/lenovo_n200_2_gigabyte_ram_4_students_
> 
> Es ist schön weiß, Lenovo ist ja eigentlich einer der besten Hersteller, 2 GB RAM ist ganz gut für Vista, und 3 h Akkulaufzeit sollten eigentlich auch genügen



Die Lenovo Kisten taugen net viel


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. April 2008)

*AW: Laptop für Freundin bis 600*



igoroff schrieb:


> Also wenn du Schüler/Student bist oder irgendwie an einen entsprechenden Ausweis kommst, könnte dieses NB ganz interessant für dich sein:
> 
> http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/pro...ks_837/lenovo_n200_2_gigabyte_ram_4_students_
> 
> Es ist schön weiß, Lenovo ist ja eigentlich einer der besten Hersteller, 2 GB RAM ist ganz gut für Vista, und 3 h Akkulaufzeit sollten eigentlich auch genügen



Ja das ist wirklich genial,
aber brauch man dafür zwingend son Studentenausweis?



riedochs schrieb:


> Die Lenovo Kisten taugen net viel



Und warum? die bauen doch auch nur die Teile zusammen, ist doch nur ein anders äußeres oder`?


----------



## Adrenalize (11. April 2008)

*AW: Laptop für Freundin bis 600*

Von Acer gibts ein paar weiße, und man bekommt bauteilemäßig recht viel fürs geld. Aber über deren Support härt man nicht nur Gutes.

Bei Dell kannst du auch mal schauen, die Inspirons fangen bei 450 EUR an und es gibt mehrere Farben (allerdings wohl nur auf der Displayrückseite, der Rest ist silbern). Bei Dell kostet das Upgrade auf ein 1440x900 Display außerdem glaubich nur 30 EUR Aufpreis.

Von der Optik her gefallen mir HP-Geräte ganz gut, vor allem die neuen Pavillions, aber die fangen wohl erst bei 600 EUR an und sind größtenteils nicht weiß.
Schau dich am besten mal bei notebooksbilliger.de um. Für die Studentenaktion muss man glaubich ne Kopie des Stud.-ausweises bzw. Schüler-ausweises oder ne Immatr. Bescheinigung hinschicken.


----------



## Janny (12. April 2008)

*AW: Laptop für Freundin bis 600*

Mein lieber herr Gesangsverein.
echt schwer für bis 600 ,für deine anforderungen, was zu finden
naja hab hier mal zwei
aber ganz deinen anforderungen entsprechen sie nicht.

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=19992&agid=723

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=18281&agid=728

PS: ich find die einzeig schönen weißen Notebooks, sind die Sony Vaio, die gibts aber meist erst ab 1000, und halt Macbooks aber, MAC kommt mir nicht ins haus


----------



## riedochs (13. April 2008)

*AW: Laptop für Freundin bis 600*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Und warum? die bauen doch auch nur die Teile zusammen, ist doch nur ein anders äußeres oder`?



Die ThinkPads haben noch eine recht gute Qualität, die Lenovo Kisten sind, zumindest was ich bisher dadrüber gelesen habe, alles andere als Qualitativ gute Geräte.

Wenn du jemanden in der Verwandschaft hast der beim ADAC Mitglied ist bekommst du meines Wissens nach bei Dell rabatt.


----------



## leapahead (25. April 2008)

*AW: Laptop für Freundin bis 600*

z.B.:

MSI Megabook PR200-2312VHP YA! (0012211-SKU5) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
MSI Megabook PR210-T5816VHP YA! rosa (0012221-SKU11) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Sind zwar ein bisschen teurer, dafür aber rosa, was denn Damen, oder der Dame, ja möglicherweise gefallen könnte.


----------

